# Stadium Costs



## kazetuner (Jan 27, 2008)

pretty cheap for a stadium of that quality, but i dont like the roof. why is it so high?


----------



## Carrerra (Mar 13, 2008)

kazetuner said:


> it is newly built, they started demolishing the old stadium like in June of the last year and will be finished in october of this year


In october of this year? Do you mean the demolition of old stadium or the construction of new stadium? If the latter, I can't believe they will finish both the demolition and the construction just in a year and four months.


----------



## kazetuner (Jan 27, 2008)

i mean that the new stadium will be finished in october of this year...it would have to be a gigantic stadium to take 16 months to demolish it, dont you think?


----------



## Carrerra (Mar 13, 2008)

kazetuner said:


> pretty cheap for a stadium of that quality, but i dont like the roof. why is it so high?


The roof is so high???? I don't understand what you are trying to mean? Maybe you hate the stadium with high roofs???????

If the thing you hate about SWS is the gap between the roof and the stand, I think it's inevitable. The archtects desinged the stadium to symbolize a Korea's traditional shield kite so it would have to have the gaps to look like a kite seen from above.


----------



## kazetuner (Jan 27, 2008)

come on, look at the 2nd pic you posted... the distance between the highest seat and the top of the roof is enormous. besides that's not very functional, if the rain comes from a side a lot of people on the first rows will get all wet....


----------



## Morsue (Mar 28, 2008)

Borås Arena in Sweden can host up to 17000 people for a football match. It cost only about €12M to construct. Only downside is that it's all plastic. Even the turf (as well as the team and supporters)...


----------



## NeilF (Apr 22, 2006)

£16m for the original 30,000 or so seats at the Riverside Stadium in Middlesbrough. Went up pretty quickly, if memory serves well.


----------



## BobDaBuilder (Jun 7, 2005)

The best 'value' for money ever spent on a stadium. Is that old Roman arena at Arles in the south of France. They still use the joint after 2000 years, it also gets tourists to come to the town.

Hats off to Caesar for that civic improvement.


----------



## palindrome (Nov 25, 2004)

Fenway Park. Built 1912 at a cost of $650,000 for 35,000 seats. Has been increased to 37,500 seats. Counting inflation, that is still only $14,319,431.83.


----------



## Scba (Nov 20, 2004)

^

But the seating situation and layout has been changed around a lot, and a lot of other improvements have been made.


----------



## Wezza (Jan 22, 2004)

Suncorp Stadium in Brisbane, 52,500 seats. $280 million AUD.


----------



## kolovoda (Oct 23, 2006)

*Bang for you bucks Stadiums*

I've been watching this forum for the past year or so and decided to join in on the fun.
The constant talk on here is the grandure of stadiums, how big and attractive we can build them and the costs associated with them obviously are quite high.
What i'd like to know what stadiums do you think have been the most cost efficient in terms of product for price. But having said that lets keep them with some sort of aesthetic appeal.

I thought i'd start.

I think an efficient stadium (and surrounds) would have to be the Sydney International Tennis Centre. 

It was constructed for the Olympics at a cost of 
38 Million Australian dollars. (20 Million euro)

10,000 seat main stadium, 2 show courts and 13 other courts along with player facility area and to boot it looks great.

URL=http://img392.imageshack.us/my.php?image=imagehy6.jpg]







[/URL]

URL=http://img392.imageshack.us/my.php?image=tennis3cgq5.jpg]







[/URL]

URL=http://img92.imageshack.us/my.php?image=tennis2bvn1.jpg]







[/URL]



Sorry if the pics don't work. First time posting with a picture


----------



## en1044 (May 4, 2008)

any minor league baseball stadium


----------



## Indiana Jones (May 1, 2005)

BMO Field seemed like a nifty stadium that quickly went up. Good fit for the team and easily expandable.


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

Toronto's Skydome was purchased for $25 million CAD ($1 CAD = $1 USD)

Seats 60,000


----------



## spud (Mar 2, 2006)

did'nt the monumental 'U' only cost $20million?


----------



## Iain1974 (Jun 16, 2004)

The Stadium of Light, Sunderland, UK

Inital - 42,000 / 27M / 34M Euro / $53M
Current 49,000 / 7M / 9M Euro / $15M










I think the next expansion, to 56,000 was priced at ~ 10M GBP but won't take place for a few years. The stadium was built with a final capacity of 64,000 in mind.

Makes you wonder why Newcastle, just 10 miles away, would want to spend 300M GBP on adding 8,000 seats to St James Park


----------



## hngcm (Sep 17, 2002)

^^ The location makes it extremely difficult to expand st. james park.


----------



## Iain1974 (Jun 16, 2004)

Agreed. They'd be better off leaving and building a Stadium of Light II only with black and white seats.


----------



## theespecialone (Jun 3, 2008)

or.......
groundshare


----------



## Iain1974 (Jun 16, 2004)

Not a hope in hell(!)

It looks like Ashley is trying to sell Newcastle so who knows what their future looks like?


----------



## theespecialone (Jun 3, 2008)

they'll probably finish in the top 12 in the future


----------



## Neda Say (Feb 17, 2006)

a new stadium on the cheap should cost around 4000 euros a seat plus land acquisition in Europe!


----------



## king1010 (Mar 10, 2008)

Skybean said:


> Toronto's Skydome was purchased for $25 million CAD ($1 CAD = $1 USD)
> 
> Seats 60,000


but back in 1989 it cost over 600 million to build


----------



## krzysiu_ (Jun 6, 2006)

National Stadium of Warsaw, around 0,5 bln e (capacity 55k)


----------



## Benjuk (Aug 12, 2006)

Iain1974 said:


> Makes you wonder why Newcastle, just 10 miles away, would want to spend 300M GBP on adding 8,000 seats to St James Park


They tried about 10-15 years ago. Were going to move to the other side of the town moor, but the good people of Newcastle objected to progress for the football club and forced them to continue with expensive alterations to the existing stadium.

Back to my recurring theme though - the massive cost of 'special' stadia against the 'functional' bowls like the Stadium of Light - it's interesting to see Arsene Wenger saying that due to the new stadium work Arsenal will be required to raise more than they spend on transfers for the next 20 years.


----------



## theespecialone (Jun 3, 2008)

arsenal don't spend much anyway

they look for french/african relative unknowns and transform them into stars

then sell them because they're too cheap to increase wages


----------



## MoreOrLess (Feb 17, 2005)

Benjuk said:


> Back to my recurring theme though - the massive cost of 'special' stadia against the 'functional' bowls like the Stadium of Light - it's interesting to see Arsene Wenger saying that due to the new stadium work Arsenal will be required to raise more than they spend on transfers for the next 20 years.


I believe that NOTW article was something of a fabrication taking alots of different quotes out of context.


----------



## Sea Toby (Mar 3, 2006)

Corona beer is building a new 30k stadium for $97 million called the New Corona Stadium in Mexico for FC Santos Laguna. Their previous stadium held around 20k. This new one will have some suites to soak the rich, and only one covered stand. I believe they play all their matches at night. Another HKS design.


----------



## Sea Toby (Mar 3, 2006)

HKS also built this for the Frisco High School football stadium and the FC Dallas in the MLS, Pizza Hut Stadium seats around 21k for $80 milion. The New Corona Stadium is a revamp of this stadium with more suites and the fourth stand. HKS again. I would assume a 40k stand would cost twice as much.


----------



## HUSKER (Apr 1, 2006)

Sea Toby said:


> Corona beer is building a new 30k stadium for $97 million called the New Corona Stadium in Mexico for FC Santos Laguna. Their previous stadium held around 20k. This new one will have some suites to soak the rich, and only one covered stand. I believe they play all their matches at night. Another HKS design.


That's not the New Corona Stadium., this is the new Corona Stadium., Santos Laguna (the current mexican first division champion) plays it's matches sundays at 4 pm, when the sun hits hardest over Torreon's desertic region. It is a HKS design and, as well as Toronto's Skydome, it will have a Hotel that looks into the playing ground. Total cost: $97 Milliion USD,, very cheap because of the low construction wages in Mexico.


----------



## Sea Toby (Mar 3, 2006)

Thanks for the information. My information came from web sources, but I believe they were prelimary. Its still going to be a very fine stadium with much more development around the stadium. I wonder if they decide to enlarge this stadium at a later time, could they finish building a horseshoe upper deck leaving the end open for the hotel viewers?


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

PiotrG said:


> Cost - (~177mln €)
> contruction time - *21 months*


Cost: Thank the lord for Polish workers
Construction time: optimistic


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

21 months sounds normal for such a stadium.


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

www.sercan.de said:


> 21 months sounds normal for such a stadium.


24 months is achievable. 21 months is optimistic for a large stadium with facade and roof. thats if they work very hard. operational after 26/27 months if they keep up the pace and ensure all sub-contracts are dealt with on time, delivered on time, installed at a great pace etc.


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

But 44k isn't large. Its a midsized stadium


----------



## Dzwonsson (Feb 9, 2008)

Mo Rush said:


> Cost: Thank the lord for Polish workers


Could you explain what do you mean by these words, homie? If you think Polish workers are really cheap, believe me, you're wrong, obviously. For example: 
Estádio José Alvalade, Portugal (50 528) for EURO 2004: Cost - 89 000 000 €
Hypo-Arena in Klagenfurt, Austria (32 000) for EURO 2008: Cost - 66 500 000 €
Stadion Miejski in Wrocław, Poland (44 000) for EURO 2012: Cost - 177 000 000 €
So, should I say, thank the lord for Austrian or Portuguese workers? :nuts:


----------



## krzysiu_ (Jun 6, 2006)

It's incredible..Almost 90mln € for 50k in 2001/02 and Almost 180mln € for 44k in 2009


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

www.sercan.de said:


> But 44k isn't large. Its a midsized stadium


Its my opinion. I'm only right 98% of the time haha


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

Dzwonsson said:


> Could you explain what do you mean by these words, homie? If you think Polish workers are really cheap, believe me, you're wrong, obviously. For example:
> Estádio José Alvalade, Portugal (50 528) for EURO 2004: Cost - 89 000 000 €
> Hypo-Arena in Klagenfurt, Austria (32 000) for EURO 2008: Cost - 66 500 000 €
> Stadion Miejski in Wrocław, Poland (44 000) for EURO 2012: Cost - 177 000 000 €
> So, should I say, thank the lord for Austrian or Portuguese workers? :nuts:


inflation? 

In today's times and climate 177 million/ $231 million is a good price for a 44,000 seater being built in Europe.


----------



## Gottardi (Mar 10, 2008)

*Retractible Roof costs*

I wonder if anyone here knows the cost of a retractible roof (like Amsterdam Arena for instance). 

Does anyone know how much the Galatasaray's rectratible roof costed?


----------



## ryebreadraz (Sep 4, 2008)

I know that there was a proposal to put a rolling roof in Kansas City that would slide to cover either Kauffman Stadium (Royals baseball) or Arrowhead Stadium (Chiefs football). The proposal failed in 2007, but the cost would have been $170 million for that.

The Vikings new stadium has been proposed with and without a roof. Without the roof saves $115 million.


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Gottardi said:


> I wonder if anyone here knows the cost of a retractible roof (like Amsterdam Arena for instance).
> 
> Does anyone know how much the Galatasaray's rectratible roof costed?


I just know that the whole roof will cost 25 mily USD.
I think its so low, because chinese workers/company (same of the Birds Nest) will make it


----------



## Gottardi (Mar 10, 2008)

www.sercan.de said:


> I just know that the whole roof will cost 25 mily USD.
> I think its so low, because chinese workers/company (same of the Birds Nest) will make it


Thx for the info Sercan!


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Exact is 24,5 mil USD


----------



## ReiAyanami (May 14, 2008)

The cost of making a stadium differs dramatically by the decisions of the architect.

Pancretan Stadium, widely considered one of the most boring and uneventful design you can get:










stadium cost: 50 million € 26.240 seats

The roof on the Olympic Stadium in Athens 








roof cost: 265 million €


----------



## CorliCorso (May 4, 2005)

You can never really trust quoted figures... for instance, the Stadium Of Light in Sunderland reportedly cost some £23m (€26m) but that's purely for the construction of the stadium.

Compare that to the Leigh Sports Village, with a stadium that holds 12,700 but the figure quoted for that is £83m (€94m)... but that is for the whole development, including the building of a college, housing, and much more. 

Wembley is often quote at having cost £750m (€846m).. but the stadium itself cost less than half that.


----------



## Benjuk (Aug 12, 2006)

Cost of land is also a major factor.

Sunderland's Stadium of Light was built on land that was pretty much free - infact, due to local grants Sunderland only had to pay for the 'above ground level' work, and as the first tier of seating is sunk beneath ground level we actually stitched up the local funding bodies. The original quoted price is what it cost SAFC to build, rather than the cost of the entire stadium project, including infrastructure (new roads, etc.)

That said, 20 mill for a 40k seater, flat-pack style or not, is incredible value when you see how much they are paying elsewhere... About 140 mill for the new 31k in Melbourne.


----------



## Livno80101 (Mar 15, 2009)

the most expensive stadium in the world is Maksimir stadium in Zagreb, Croatia. Home of NK Dinamo Zagreb is being built for more than 10 years. It was beautiful before renovation, and now is destroyed because of idiotic architects :bash: :bash:. There are 4 stands, and there are no similarity between them. I was embarrassed when big clubs like Arsenal or Werder or Ajax played there, or when England played there two times in last three years.

PRICE OF MAKSIMIR IS, BY NOW, MORE THAN 100 M € hno: hno:, and there is another 100 M € at least needed for it's finishing


----------



## Livno80101 (Mar 15, 2009)

this is Croatian and Zagreb's ''PRIDE''


----------



## ReiAyanami (May 14, 2008)

Livno80101 said:


> the most expensive stadium in the world is Maksimir stadium in Zagreb, Croatia.


I wouldn't count on that mate.:cheers:


----------



## Livno80101 (Mar 15, 2009)

ReiAyanami said:


> I wouldn't count on that mate.:cheers:


Well, it is most expensive when you look what they made of it, it is almost useless,and they could have made three or four good stadiums for that money, you need cca 50-60 M € to make 40000 people stadium with roof. I don't understand how UEFA and FIFA let my national team and my favorite club Dinamo to play international games

I know that Wembley, Beijing Bird's nest and other like those are mush more expensive than Maksimir


----------



## Livno80101 (Mar 15, 2009)

more pics of this most expensive world's ruin hno:


----------



## ReiAyanami (May 14, 2008)

^^This doesn't cost 100 million Euro, but if you have spend really that much then a few contractors and maybe politicians are 90 million richer....although I find hard to believe even that.


----------



## Livno80101 (Mar 15, 2009)

ReiAyanami said:


> ^^This doesn't cost 100 million Euro, but if you have spend really that much then a few contractors and maybe politicians are 90 million richer....although I find hard to believe even that.


well, it's like this. for 7 kunas (croatian currency kuna, kn) you can get 1 €, and by now it's been spent cca 600-700 M kn. And cca 1 B kn ( more than 100 M €) is needed for it to be finished. There are argues should it be finished or they should build a brande new stadium. BBB, Dinamo's fans and board declared for staying in Maksimir, so am I, but city wants to move it to the Zagreb's suburb called Kajzerica (Volcano stadium is in plans) or on Lanište (new Arena is built there).


----------



## ReiAyanami (May 14, 2008)

^^I was talking about the possibility of corruption in cases like the one you described, but never mind.


----------



## Livno80101 (Mar 15, 2009)

ReiAyanami said:


> ^^I was talking about the possibility of corruption in cases like the one you described, but never mind.


I see the point, and there is corruption too in Croatiahno:


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

CaliforniaJones said:


> A country like Ukraine has built a more modern stadium than those built in a rich country like France.


Sure, but for a much lower cost than some 20/30K stadiums in France........ 

Lille stadium is a right example, same size of Donbass, but for 4 times its cost..... 
Think about that !

In wealthy countries, workers are payed, for example : I mean more than €200/400 per month...... And they have rights !!!!!! 
You already know that France is a mix between Soviet Union and North America :lol:. 
Damn communists we are :bash: with our silly "Welfare State" and our silly, silly "Universal Health Care" :bash: .


And guess what: All that have a HUGE cost..so sorry for our poor stadiums built one by one !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

As it's worldwide known, France is different, we have another vison of life and another world vision.... :bowtie: 

So, sorry again, if stadiums are the least of our worries.... (BTW not mine)

edit: You forgot the Stade de France which is not so bad... (81K, largest videoscreens in Europe, 10,000 business seats, and 172 suites, for example)


----------



## vanbasten (Apr 11, 2006)

parcdesprinces said:


> Lille stadium is a right example, same size of Donbass, but for 4 times its cost.....


Lille stadium cost 1.6 bln. $ ? Fantastic...


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

As far I saw on the internet (And I've already posted about that in this thread), so correct me if I'm wrong :

Donbass : €175 million ($249m)
Lille : €700 million ($994m)


----------



## vanbasten (Apr 11, 2006)

parcdesprinces said:


> As far I saw on the internet (And I've already posted about that in this thread), so correct me if I'm wrong :
> 
> Donbass : €175 million ($249m)
> Lille : €700 million ($994m)


Stadium - $400 mln. + $30mln. - for the surroundings of the stadium (Park zone).


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks for infos  !

but it won't change my defense :lol: (Lille stadium cost is still twice Donbass' one)


----------



## NMAISTER007 (Oct 29, 2008)

parcdesprinces said:


> Thanks for infos  !
> 
> but it won't change my defense :lol: (Lille stadium cost is still twice Donbass' one)


The cost doesn't really matter. You can build a bad stadium with a lot of money. The design and the technology of the stadium matters more.


----------



## Bandera (Nov 22, 2007)

Look at New York Yankees stadium for 1.5 billion, but it still looks like crap!


----------



## VelesHomais (Sep 1, 2004)

Exactly. Or the new giants stadium for billions of dollars.


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

NMAISTER007 said:


> The cost doesn't really matter. You can build a bad stadium with a lot of money. The design and the technology of the stadium matters more.


Of course, design is important, but the cost also, especially in France, because stadiums (most of them) are payed by municipalities/public authorities...... which means payed by our/*MY* taxes...... 

Since workers, here, have a decent salary, in a country where the purchasing power is one the higher of the planet, but also in a country where price indexes are very, very high ......... 
And since (about "technology") there is now in France, a very restrictive environmental policy (especially about stadiums), which of course, increases the final bill of that kind of constructions. 
I'm 300% agree about environmental policy, renewable energy etc, but it has a cost, a huge one !

*Conclusion:* HUGE BILL hno: (+ the "unknown" cost of the French Bureaucracy of course :mad2.
So that's also why Lille stadium will be very expensive, despite its elegant and "technological" design !


----------



## VelesHomais (Sep 1, 2004)

parcdesprinces said:


> Of course, design is important, but the cost also, especially in France, because stadiums (most of them) are payed by municipalities/public authorities...... which means payed by our/*MY* taxes......


That's terrible, sorry to hear that.


----------



## weava (Sep 8, 2007)

It seems like this thread is mostly soccer stadium costs but I will throw in Missouri's new indoor arena costs for comparison since they all should have similar labor/material costs.


Sprint Center, Kansas City (2007)(18,555)($276 million~euro 195 mil)









Chaifetz Arena, St. Louis (2008)(10,800)($80.5 Million ~ 57 Mil Euros









Mizzou Arena, Columbia (15,061)(2004)($75 Million ~53 Mil Euros)









JQH Arena, Springfield (2008)(11,000)($67 Million ~ 47 mil euros)
-doesn't include cost of new locker rooms/offices which should be built soon ; they are still using the ones in the old arena, they are connected at the basement level.


----------



## ChiniCR (Jul 26, 2008)

*New national stadium Costa Rica capacity 35 000 ($83 million dolars)*


----------



## diz (Nov 1, 2005)

Skybean said:


> Toronto's Skydome was purchased for $25 million CAD ($1 CAD = $1 USD)
> 
> Seats 60,000


by far one of the best values.


----------



## ChilenoFutbol (Apr 11, 2009)

Monumental de Ate (80,000) - Lima Only $42 million


----------



## KingmanIII (Aug 25, 2008)

diz said:


> by far one of the best values.












cost $500 million to build in 1989


----------



## Mr Reasonable (Aug 12, 2009)

*stadium cost inflation*

A lots of stadium projects are unnecessarily expensive because the client starts with the architect's vision and then they find out how much it costs. You then go through a phase cost cutting and value engineering and you end up with a compromised stadium which is still expensive. The best way is to start with a design brief and a completely fixed budget based on what the client can afford and fund. You then work through "must have" versus "desirable" features to make sure you stay on budget. I know it sound blindingly obvious but I still find it shocking how many clubs don't start with a budget. An architect once said to me "Don't worry about the costs. In 10 years time they will have forgotten about the cost of the stadium and they will be left with a beautiful stadium". I said "in three years they will be bankrupt but the new owners will have a beautiful stadium".


----------



## Huskies (Apr 15, 2009)

eddyk said:


> For £126 million, Wales got this....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



not anymore


----------



## fidalgo (Mar 10, 2007)

*World’s Most Expensive Stadiums*​
Design, innovation and capacity are just some of the key elements when building a stadium.
However, as impressive as it may be, there is a price to pay.
This is Forbes top 10 list of most expensive stadiums.


*10. ANZ Stadium / Sydney Australia / $624 million*











*9. Lucas Oil Stadium / Indianapolis, USA / $675 million*











*8. Safeco Field / Seattle, USA / $656 million*











*7. Soldier Field / Chicago, USA / $714 million*











*6. The Emirates Stadium / London, England / $770 million*











*5. Rogers Centre / Toronto, Canada / $930 million*











*4. Stade de France / Paris, France / $974 million*











*3. Madison Square Garden / New York, USA / $1.1 billion*











*2. Olympic Stadium / Montreal, Canada / $1.4 billion*










*
1. Wembley Stadium / London, England / $1.5 billion*


----------



## ReiAyanami (May 14, 2008)

The list is pointless. Stadium costs depend on may parameters, Beijing Bird's Nest cost was what, 400 million? If the same building was build in London it would cost 4 billion.


----------



## rantanamo (Sep 12, 2002)

yup too many factors to compare.


----------



## KiwiBrit (Feb 7, 2006)

And where is the new Dallas Cowboys stadium on your list?


----------



## antriksh_sfo (Jan 10, 2009)

Livno80101 said:


> this is Croatian and Zagreb's ''PRIDE''


*PRIDE SEEMS TOO LOW*


----------



## ingstad (Nov 6, 2007)

I don't know why ... but I think that's something wrong ...
I have a sure bibliographic source about "Stade de France" in Paris. 
The cost, actualized in 1998 (opening year), is about € 290.000.000 (I say EUROS) ... too much different from 974.000.000 US dollars O_O ... I don't know!


----------

